# Panic logging



## balanga (May 31, 2021)

Are panics logged anywhere?

Some info is displayed on the screen when there is a panic and it disappears from view after a few secs when the system reboots. Should I expect to see that output in /var/log/messages or some such?


----------



## VladiBG (May 31, 2021)

Chapter 10. Kernel Debugging
					

FreeBSD Kernel Debugging




					docs.freebsd.org


----------



## balanga (May 31, 2021)

VladiBG said:


> Chapter 10. Kernel Debugging
> 
> 
> FreeBSD Kernel Debugging
> ...


Thanks, but that suggests I'm running a development kernel whereas I'm using the standard kernel from 13.0.

I guess I'd better use my phone to try and record the process...


----------

